
Radical Buildings That Could Have Been - protomyth
http://www.archdaily.com/773828/alternative-realities-7-of-the-most-radical-could-have-been-buildings?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5602277304d301606a000002&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
werber
Wow, all of these buildings on their own are very cool. But thinking about
them in place of such iconic structures just makes me have a negative knee
jerk reaction. One radical building concept that never came to fruition that
I've always been super into is Frank Lloyd Wright's Broadacre City

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadacre_City](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadacre_City)

------
yread
My favourite radical building that could have been for Prague National Library
(Zaha Hadid was also involved)

[http://www.e-architect.co.uk/prague/national-library-
prague](http://www.e-architect.co.uk/prague/national-library-prague)

